# Moving to Javea need a little help !



## Richard1991 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if use guys/girls could help me with a few things, I am currently thinking about moving over to Javea, but I am unsure on a few things. So I shall tell use guys a little about myself I am 20 years old, stay in scotland and I am currently an prison officer. I was over in Javea in the summer just pasted and really loved my time their, I know I was on hoilday and had no worries. What I really like about Javea/Spain was the people and the culture. I dont have any family or things holding me back and have come to the conclusion that I would like to move aboard and enjoy my life. I have been looking into moving since I came back in july, trying to price things up and weather to fly or drive so I have my car ?. But the main point is a job, I have a pretty good and well paid job at the moment. I know I wont get a job like that in spain but I am willing to do anything. I have enough money to keep me going without a job for about 6months but I would rather get a job straight away.

So the points I would liek help with are-

-Job
-to fly or drive 
-nice places to rent a room/ 1 bedroom apartment
-am I just being mad ? 

Thanks if anyone can help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Richard1991 said:


> Hey I was wondering if use guys/girls could help me with a few things, I am currently thinking about moving over to Javea, but I am unsure on a few things. So I shall tell use guys a little about myself I am 20 years old, stay in scotland and I am currently an prison officer. I was over in Javea in the summer just pasted and really loved my time their, I know I was on hoilday and had no worries. What I really like about Javea/Spain was the people and the culture. I dont have any family or things holding me back and have come to the conclusion that I would like to move aboard and enjoy my life. I have been looking into moving since I came back in july, trying to price things up and weather to fly or drive so I have my car ?. But the main point is a job, I have a pretty good and well paid job at the moment. I know I wont get a job like that in spain but I am willing to do anything. I have enough money to keep me going without a job for about 6months but I would rather get a job straight away.
> 
> So the points I would liek help with are-
> 
> ...


:welcome:

no, you're not mad to want to live in Jávea - it's a great place to live - we've been here a bit over 8 years now 

this isn't the best time to give up a good job & come here though - there really aren't any jobs to be had at all - did you know that in your age group in Spain there is about 50% unemployment 


however - if you have enough money for 6 months without working - & there's any way you could get a guarantee of your job in Scotland back if you have to go back - then why not?


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

Richard1991 said:


> Hey I was wondering if use guys/girls could help me with a few things, I am currently thinking about moving over to Javea, but I am unsure on a few things. So I shall tell use guys a little about myself I am 20 years old, stay in scotland and I am currently an prison officer. I was over in Javea in the summer just pasted and really loved my time their, I know I was on hoilday and had no worries. What I really like about Javea/Spain was the people and the culture. I dont have any family or things holding me back and have come to the conclusion that I would like to move aboard and enjoy my life. I have been looking into moving since I came back in july, trying to price things up and weather to fly or drive so I have my car ?. But the main point is a job, I have a pretty good and well paid job at the moment. I know I wont get a job like that in spain but I am willing to do anything. I have enough money to keep me going without a job for about 6months but I would rather get a job straight away.
> 
> So the points I would liek help with are-
> 
> ...


grab the chance,your young and with your posting, mature enough with a go go get it attitude,dont regret it like i did at your age, i met a girl, enough said,,,


----------



## Richard1991 (Dec 29, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> no, you're not mad to want to live in Jávea - it's a great place to live - we've been here a bit over 8 years now
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply, I know that unemployment is very high in spain at the moment. This is the main reason that is stopping me from moving, but like you have said I have the enough money to last for 6months and might be worth taking the risk. What would you say is be the best idea if I did move would it be fly or drive across so I at least have a car ?, also when I came to Javea in the summer I stayed in El Tosalet, do you know if their are any letting agencies around this area or maybe a better area with more shops or maybe more chance of job opportunities ?. I am only looking for either to rent a room which would be the cheapess or 1 bedroom apartment.

Thank you for your help


----------



## Richard1991 (Dec 29, 2011)

mickw said:


> grab the chance,your young and with your posting, mature enough with a go go get it attitude,dont regret it like i did at your age, i met a girl, enough said,,,


Hey I am really thinking about just taking the chance, the only thing that is stopping me is the job issue , but may be worth taking the risk. Have you made the move to spain ?. If so how did you find it ?.

Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Richard1991 said:


> Hey I am really thinking about just taking the chance, the only thing that is stopping me is the job issue , but may be worth taking the risk. Have you made the move to spain ?. If so how did you find it ?.
> 
> Thank you


If I were you, I'd take a holiday there - can you get at least three weeks off work??. See how it is, see whether there are any jobs that will cover your costs, see what the cost of living is like, whether you like it there... That way, if it doesnt work out you still have your UK job. But if it does.....

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mickw said:


> grab the chance,your young and with your posting, mature enough with a go go get it attitude,dont regret it like i did at your age, i met a girl, enough said,,,


Being young has its advantages but let's face it, a 'go go get it attitude' won't per se get you a job. There are very many Spaniards and jobless people all with equally 'go go get it' attitudes looking for employment - I know a few of them and they are well-qualified, energetic and no way laid-back.
You were lucky. Millions aren't and won't be.
For me the vital factor is that the OP has a good secure job in the UK. That is something you'd be a fool to give up lightly in this economic climate.
Being on holiday, spending money you've saved for that purpose, getting 'pasted' is great. But it's a holiday, not the day-to-day grind.
Relying on low-paid casual work is not my idea of the Spanish dream, whatever that is.
And finding after a few months in Spain in possibly cheap and not very pleasant accommodation that you can't make enough to live on, your money is spent and you return to the dole in the UK would be a nightmare.
Young, single, jobless and with enough funds to keep you for a year or so...yes, go for it. No harm done, experience gained and you may be lucky.
Being sensible is boring, I know, but there's more to the rest of your life than a bit of sun in Spain.
We do tend to get a lot ofr these posts around this time of year.....end of year blues??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Richard1991 said:


> Hey I am really thinking about just taking the chance, the only thing that is stopping me is the job issue , but may be worth taking the risk. Have you made the move to spain ?. If so how did you find it ?.
> 
> Thank you



Like many of us here I moved to Spain after deciding I'd had enough of the rat race and took early retirement.
As I had a reasonable amount to live on and wasn't looking for work I'm thoroughly enjoying my life, although tbh as Jo often points out, apart from the weather your daily routine will be basically the same as in the UK.
The majority of people living 'good' lives in Spain are either retired on good pensions, owners of established businesses or operating net-based businesses, well-qualified professionals on good salaries or people with a partner working outside Spain.
I honestly can't see the point of giving up a comfortable life in the UK for an insecure one in Spain, possibly in a lower standard of accommodation to that had in the UK or elsewhere for the sake of more sun (which you'd not get much of as you'd be working every hour God sends) and cheap alcohol.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would definitely drive over in your own car, for example on the Portsmouth-Santander ferry. You can bring more of your stuff and it will save you loads of money. 

If you get lucky and decide to stay longer, you would need to register it with Spanish plates, but you are fine for six months.


----------

